# steubenville open



## mrbass2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

team extreme is holding a open bass tournament on the ohio river. taking off at steubenville boat ramp. 7am-3pm. $60.00 entry includes big bass. registration begins at 5am. for more info contact roger cox 1-330-432-1564 or bob cox sr 1-740-922-0703 there are no pre-entrys. this is their 4th year with this tournament hope to see old faces and new faces comes join the fun


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

whats the date?


----------



## jmacz20 (May 9, 2008)

August 16.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

this club does a exalent job at running opens . for years i have hear the (river rats) wanting turnaments on the river this club heard your calls and has put on some turnaments there hopefully the turn outs keep going in a upward maner so they will keep going there so i to can find a date open on my schedule so i can fish some. keep up the good work team extream and show other tournament directers there can be a crowd formed on the river. these opens are also a good chance for people thinking of fishing rorys noaa tournament down there to get some time on the river.


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

sounds like a good one see ya there


----------



## mrbass2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

my bad forgot to put the date it is aug.16th. sorry about that and thanks for posting the date for us buddy.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

anybody need someone 2 pre fish or fish this tourament.
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i have heard some interest i know some of the guys that fish berlin on thursday nite are thinking of fishing it. also check out the raffle tickets that they will have .


----------



## mrbass2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

my phone has been ringing about the open and my brothers phone has to. sounds like there is alot of interest. hope to see ya there.


----------



## jkloos (Sep 15, 2005)

Any one have an address for the launch I can put into google maps. Not familiar with the area at all.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

geez jk at least you got a responce 2 your ? a little late but hey what can you do lol 
mrtwister


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Any results?


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dont know exact weights nor names. 30 Boats. 1st Mike Blake & Harry ? 8lb ?oz, 2nd Roger Cox & ? 8lb ?oz, 3rd Wally ? & Bo Piffer 6lb ?oz 4th Dont know names 5lb ?oz. We had the smallest limit we ever caught 3lb 141/2oz skinny fish.That is as much as I know. Oh yea Mike Blake had big bass 4lb 5oz small mouth.


----------

